# Manchester - Road Bike 20-21" - needed ASAP



## katom (4 Dec 2017)

Hi all,

I've just arrived in Manchester and am looking for a cheap bike for to use everyday whilst here (leave 21st January 2018).

Probably looking up to the £50ish mark, nothing flash, though preferably a road bike.

Please let me know if there is anything going. Need something ASAP.

Cheers,

Kelly


----------



## Cycleops (5 Dec 2017)

Realistically you’re not going to get anything serviceable and ready to use for fifty quid. Bikes for sale at this level are likely to be basket cases at worse or needing work to put them in roadworthy condition.
For a short period like this why don’t you consider hiring a bike? Here’s one place that offer bike hire: http://www.manchesterbikehire.co.uk/ I’m sure there are more if you search.
You could even get a Brompton, not to buy but hire through their ‘dock’ scheme. For as little as £3.50 a day https://www.bromptonbikehire.com/


----------



## Freds Dad (5 Dec 2017)

There's a charity bike shop in Prestbury, 15 minutes on the train from the City centre. You could buy a bike from them and then donate it back after your trip.

Call them to see what they have 01625 829731

http://www.places2goinmanchester.com/places/18328145-The-Charity-Bike-Shop-Prestbury/


----------



## davidphilips (6 Dec 2017)

Gumtree is the place to have a look, https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-mountain-bike/1278106779


----------



## vickster (6 Dec 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Gumtree is the place to have a look, https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/mens-mountain-bike/1278106779


The OP does say roadbike  although granted you can ride pretty much any bike on the road


----------



## davidphilips (6 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> The OP does say roadbike  although granted you can ride pretty much any bike on the road



For £10 perhaps worth a chance, after all they did put ( preferably a road bike ) ?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2017)

Gumtree shows this 

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/retro-raleigh-ascender-mountain-bike/1278512919


----------



## Cycleops (6 Dec 2017)

Nice one Martin. Looks tidy enough. My search on Gumtree didn’t turn up anything under three hundred quid in Manchester. The problem is she might not know what to look for when inspecting the bike. She would need to run it into a LBS to make sure it was roadworthy at the least.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> On the other hand, she might.


I’m sure she’ll tell us when she comes back.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Dec 2017)

Can you get on a bike in December for anywhere near £50? You're going to need front and rear lights and assuming Manchester is anywhere like London, a U-lock.

There's most of your £50 spent already.

BTW, are you leaving the country in January? If not, you can easily take your bike with you on the train, if that would stretch you £££ a little further..


----------



## DCLane (6 Dec 2017)

There's this Carrera Virtuoso in Halifax (not far on the train!) for £60: https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/carrera-virtuoso-ltd-road-bike-spares-or-repair-/1278374340

Or a British Eagle on eBay for £50 start in Bolton, looks almost unused: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/British-Eagle-Racing-Bike/272970319517

Or a choice of MTB/hybrids for £45 each in Manchester: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/all-thes...-in-stock-all-ready-to-ride-away/282756331536

And there's this in Bradford for £20 needing new tyres: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/old-school-raleigh-bike-drop-handle/192387806386


----------

